
I Just Heard That Monoliths Are the Future of Software Development - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/a-technologists-pov/i-just-heard-that-monoliths-are-the-future-of-software-development-2190bf7f3c40
======
rumanator
Clickbait article devoid of any relevant message or idea.

The article boils down to clickbaity semantics game trying to cherry-pick the
differences between microservices and distributed monoliths, all this while
trying to pin on microservices project management problems that have zero to
do with microservices.

If you'd ask me, don't bother reading inane cruft.

~~~
waynesonfire
yep, move along.

------
kapv89
With something like vitess, you can go all the way with a monolith

------
seanbsamson
Yep

